# I always show up with hot bag, care for these customers food!



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

I told every customer to delete DorrDash with every Grubhub order that I deliver, also thank them to order from GH
GH has BEST AND BEST customers and kind good heart people in my area, this is what I’m talking about GH best quality customers! 10% of good American families. Hope all of these people continue to be rich, healthy and wealthy. ALL that DoorDash Low Ballers continue to be poor and beg for food.
3 hours work, $124 pay minus $7 gas. Great! Whoever says No skill no educated low end job! Haha, gigs make more money than you dumbass office white collar clown for that $50K salary AND getting yelled by your boss and commute very day smell other people’s sweat in the subway trains AND listen to your boss telling you eat shit? Duma white collar. Gigs are their own boss.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

There's a reason people work "real" jobs. Opportunity for advancement and raises, instead of pay always going down. Retirement, 401k/pension. Paid days off. Insurance, job security.

Making $117 over a couple dinner shifts while the 9-5 people are on their way home is just as laughable to them as it is for us to mock a day job.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

If you think that dumb ass office white collar clowns make only $50K, it's time to buy a new calendar. 
Oh, and by the way, the app is your boss.


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Stay in school kids.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Illini said:


> If you think that dumb ass office white collar clowns make only $50K, it's time to buy a new calendar.
> Oh, and by the way, the app is your boss.


Yea, tell me if you are JP Morgan CEO or Microsoft product manager. Oh BTW, these people pay good tip, not like the cheap ass low ballers $50K salary office assistants and dumbass T-Mobile sale reps or maybe nice tie and suits $18/hr Comcast customer service reps? How about dumbass bank tellers or retail Bank of America banking associates who get paid $42K+dumbass $6K bonus? Name your favorite one, white collar high-end ass.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's a reason people work "real" jobs. Opportunity for advancement and raises, instead of pay always going down. Retirement, 401k/pension. Paid days off. Insurance, job security.
> 
> Making $117 over a couple dinner shifts while the 9-5 people are on their way home is just as laughable to them as it is for us to mock a day job.


Laughing my ass when they got asses kicked by their bosses. At the end of the day, go home commit some domestic violence towards love ones, oh forget about after drinking some alcohol, then finally stress the F out and commit suicide. Gigs curse the F out at every restaurant, tell cheap bad ass customers to eat shit, like what I’m doing. I like to vent my shit out of whoever I want and still make money.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

SpinalCabbage said:


> Stay in school kids.


Keep paying $2 tip low baller


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's a reason people work "real" jobs. Opportunity for advancement and raises, instead of pay always going down. Retirement, 401k/pension. Paid days off. Insurance, job security.
> 
> Making $117 over a couple dinner shifts while the 9-5 people are on their way home is just as laughable to them as it is for us to mock a day job.


IRA, healthcare.gov can help your concern, do you care about that dumb ass $100K life insurance policy offered by your employer? Uber drivers were considered workers AND got paid unemployment insurance during this pandemic, what insurance you talking about? Health? A dumbass stupid needs to pay dumbass fund managers for 401K to gain their stock and retirement accounts. Former Lehman brother and Kodak employees thought their jobs were secured.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

As someone who does both, I agree with everything said here.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Illini said:


> If you think that dumb ass office white collar clowns make only $50K, it's time to buy a new calendar.
> Oh, and by the way, the app is your boss.


What’s up? High-end phone answering Corporate receptionist?


----------



## SpinalCabbage (Feb 5, 2020)

Cabbage19901 said:


> IRA, healthcare.gov can help your concern, do you care about that dumb ass $100K life insurance policy offered by your employer? Uber drivers were considered workers AND got paid unemployment insurance during this pandemic, what insurance you talking about? Health? A dumbass stupid needs to pay dumbass fund managers for 401K to gain their stock and retirement accounts. Former Lehman brother and Kodak employees thought their jobs were secured.


You should use "dumbass" in more of your sentences.


----------



## mch (Nov 22, 2018)

Cabbage19901 said:


> I told every customer to delete DorrDash with every Grubhub order that I deliver, also thank them to order from GH
> GH has BEST AND BEST customers and kind good heart people in my area, this is what I’m talking about GH best quality customers! 10% of good American families. Hope all of these people continue to be rich, healthy and wealthy. ALL that DoorDash Low Ballers continue to be poor and beg for food.
> 3 hours work, $124 pay minus $7 gas. Great! Whoever says No skill no educated low end job! Haha, gigs make more money than you dumbass office white collar clown for that $50K salary AND getting yelled by your boss and commute very day smell other people’s sweat in the subway trains AND listen to your boss telling you eat shit? Duma white collar. Gigs are their own boss.
> View attachment 637835


This is good shit. Well done. 

What market are you in? I'd probably double this. Not sure if you heard but Im the best delivery driver in Delco, 3rd best in the world behind @DickDasher and @Seamus. You might be 4th or 5th though. I like your style.


----------



## Uberisfuninlv (Mar 22, 2017)

*I always show up with hot bag, care for these customers food!*


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Doordash is by far the most abusive company I've ever seen and its completely legal so they don't care.

Constant app bs with "drive your car an hour for $2", "your dash is paused", nonstop unnecessary notifications on your phone literally trying to kill you on the road.

Maybe that guy that *****es you out isn't so bad.

See if you can get everything you need from grubhub forever and it's never going to change just like the rest of these bait and switch dicks.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

jaxbeachrides said:


> Doordash is by far the most abusive company I've ever seen and its completely legal so they don't care.
> 
> Constant app bs with "drive your car an hour for $2", "your dash is paused", nonstop unnecessary notifications on your phone literally trying to kill you on the road.
> 
> ...


These ain’t baits, GH real customers paid. DD attracts low ballers cheap asses disguising sting basement living crappy no showers for days customers . I met lots drivers in different restaurants, all said “No DD! Grubhub”


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

mch said:


> This is good shit. Well done.
> 
> What market are you in? I'd probably double this. Not sure if you heard but Im the best delivery driver in Delco, 3rd best in the world behind @DickDasher and @Seamus. You might be 4th or 5th though. I like your style.


Yup. I’m in Boston, DD always stacked 1 good order 1 bullshit order for one ping, I alway go the good one first, the bullshit one that’s shown up $3.25, I would leave it at the door( contactless delivery I’m sorry), take the picture, upload, let it sit on the door in freezing 10 degree winter for at least 5 mins, then “Complete deliver”, let these cheap MF dumb low ballers microwave it, enjoy. Low ballers


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> I told every customer to delete DorrDash with every Grubhub order that I deliver, also thank them to order from GH
> GH has BEST AND BEST customers and kind good heart people in my area, this is what I’m talking about GH best quality customers! 10% of good American families. Hope all of these people continue to be rich, healthy and wealthy. ALL that DoorDash Low Ballers continue to be poor and beg for food.
> 3 hours work, $124 pay minus $7 gas. Great! Whoever says No skill no educated low end job! Haha, gigs make more money than you dumbass office white collar clown for that $50K salary AND getting yelled by your boss and commute very day smell other people’s sweat in the subway trains AND listen to your boss telling you eat shit? Duma white collar. Gigs are their own boss.
> View attachment 637835


You’re not going to make that consistently day in day out. If you think you will, you’re dreaming


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Yup. I’m in Boston, DD always stacked 1 good order 1 bullshit order for one ping, I alway go the good one first, the bullshit one that’s shown up $3.25, I would leave it at the door( contactless delivery I’m sorry), take the picture, upload, let it sit on the door in freezing 10 degree winter for at least 5 mins, then “Complete deliver”, let these cheap MF dumb low ballers microwave it, enjoy. Low ballers


I figured you out. Youre a troll or a GH corporate that is here to glorify GH, we get many Uber corporate here and Facebook that do the same. This is a low skill, low pay job, unless you work long hours. The only benefits are making your own hours. Anyone can deliver food or take passengers, all you need is a car and some brain cells.


----------



## 0ddj0b (Oct 12, 2021)

Your post made me lol irl, it got funnier as it went on. Kudos, and yikes.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's a reason people work "real" jobs. Opportunity for advancement and raises, instead of pay always going down. Retirement, 401k/pension. Paid days off. Insurance, job security.
> 
> Making $117 over a couple dinner shifts while the 9-5 people are on their way home is just as laughable to them as it is for us to mock a day job.


Many of these rideshares here are too simple to understand stand that 50k, 70k, 80k are just the starting wage for many of these jobs. You promote or get hired to other companies as a promotion and overtime you have a stable high income job, but good luck explaining that here. All they can see here is the starting wage and say how they made more than that one year and that is it. Problem with rideshare is it attracts those type that have shortsighted planning with no ability to logically assess a situation and plan. Hence they can never get ahead because like an animal they just chase around the sent of food until the source is gone.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Many of these rideshares here are too simple to understand stand that 50k, 70k, 80k are just the starting wage for many of these jobs. You promote or get hired to other companies as a promotion and overtime you have a stable high income job, but good luck explaining that here. All they can see here is the starting wage and say how they made more than that one year and that is it. Problem with rideshare is it attracts those type that have shortsighted planning with no ability to logically assess a situation and plan. Hence they can never get ahead because like an animal they just chase around the sent of food until the source is gone.


Get the F out of here low ball white collar clown, you think your office jerk job is more cleaner than others? I’m telling you my cousin who’s car mechanics makes 200K/yr and his boss kiss his ass, my friend who a HVAC have better future than your dumb non-skill office white collar garbage. My friend who used to drive yellow cab in NYC made 300K/yr. The most important thing is, they don’t have to be like you, kiss your boss ass, give nice BJ to your felt female supervisor. Office clowns have no future but just look like high-end tie and suits walking on the street. How many of these clowns get success like Tim Cook and Satya Nadella? Most of them work in the corporate for 30 years, never get promoted but just little inflation rate salary increases. Dumb Ass office white collar clowns, you have lost DIY skills while you want to keep your dumb ass hands clean, you don’t even know replacing a house window, change your car oil, pave your driveway, shop tools for daily house maintenance, but paying people to do that. Day time white collars nice look and shoes, night time white collars nowhere to cook and hate bosses. Haha


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Yup. I’m in Boston, DD always stacked 1 good order 1 bullshit order for one ping, I alway go the good one first, the bullshit one that’s shown up $3.25, I would leave it at the door( contactless delivery I’m sorry), take the picture, upload, let it sit on the door in freezing 10 degree winter for at least 5 mins, then “Complete deliver”, let these cheap MF dumb low ballers microwave it, enjoy. Low ballers


I, on occasion, accept the double and cancel the low-paying order in order to keep the decent order and have a chance for another order coming in that is better paying. This works good when it is busy. But then you have to watch a completion percentage which sucks.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> I figured you out. Youre a troll or a GH corporate that is here to glorify GH, we get many Uber corporate here and Facebook that do the same. This is a low skill, low pay job, unless you work long hours. The only benefits are making your own hours. Anyone can deliver food or take passengers, all you need is a car and some brain cells.


Do you think GH pays me to do this? You dumbass, that’s my real experience with them, I appreciate them, thank them, I’m volunteer, not related to GH.
Imma show you why I hate DD, look at the pictures comparison if you have brain cells. Look at the platforms pay and customers tip ratio. Dumb as F
GH









DD


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Do you think GH pays me to do this? You dumbass, that’s my real experience with them, I appreciate them, thank them, I’m volunteer, not related to GH.
> Imma show you why I hate DD, look at the pictures comparison if you have brain cells. Look at the platforms pay and customers tip ratio. Dumb as F
> GH
> View attachment 637949
> ...


Why so angry my dude. You claim you make more that white collar office workers. Clearly you’re making thousands a week, so why so angry. Seriously we all know you’re GH corporate. I’m sending them a screenshot of you calling me a dumbass. I’d like to to know they they have one angry employee in their hands.

A simple cure for your anger is to get laid. Works every time. If you lack the skills to get a woman into bed, go online to Craigslist, theres plenty of action there, and since you’re making serious bank, you can well afford it.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Get the F out of here low ball white collar clown, you think your office jerk job is more cleaner than others? I’m telling you my cousin who’s car mechanics makes 200K/yr and his boss kiss his ass, my friend who a HVAC have better future than your dumb non-skill office white collar garbage. My friend who used to drive yellow cab in NYC made 300K/yr. The most important thing is, they don’t have to be like you, kiss your boss ass, give nice BJ to your felt female supervisor. Office clowns have no future but just look like high-end tie and suits walking on the street. How many of these clowns get success like Tim Cook and Satya Nadella? Most of them work in the corporate for 30 years, never get promoted but just little inflation rate salary increases. Dumb Ass office white collar clowns, you have lost DIY skills while you want to keep your dumb ass hands clean, you don’t even know replacing a house window, change your car oil, pave your driveway, shop tools for daily house maintenance, but paying people to do that. Day time white collars nice look and shoes, night time white collars nowhere to cook and hate bosses. Haha


If you’re really not a troll or corporate, you’ll never make more than an office employee. You may not have to kiss a bosses ass, but you better kiss your customers ass, if you want them to continue being a customer. There a future in all white collar jobs, they are actually called careers. That entry level office worker will be making 5-50x more than a rideshare or delivery driver in 5 years. You will be making the same if not less. Tips will stay the same, the more ants that sign up, GH and the others will lower the rates, and not give a shit what you think.

In all seriousness, youre a troll living in your moms basement, most likely a 25-30 year old virgin. Take my previous advice, ask your mom for some money, and hit up Craigslist, all you have to do is look up massage, because that’s not what you’ll actually get. Don’t forget condoms.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Yea, tell me if you are JP Morgan CEO or Microsoft product manager. Oh BTW, these people pay good tip, not like the cheap ass low ballers $50K salary office assistants and dumbass T-Mobile sale reps or maybe nice tie and suits $18/hr Comcast customer service reps? How about dumbass bank tellers or retail Bank of America banking associates who get paid $42K+dumbass $6K bonus? Name your favorite one, white collar high-end ass.


Put the bottle of Night Train on the ground and step back slowly with your hands in the air.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Put the bottle of Night Train on the ground and step back slowly with your hands in the air.


What we have is a ride share driver that thinks this a lucrative career. He’s very pathetic. There’s nothing wrong with being a ride share driver, it’s an honest job, but to think it’s better than a white collar job, I’ll say it again, this dude is pathetic. Most likely a 25/30 year old virgin living in his moms basement, that’s why he’s so angry.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Who knows. That kind of raging is quite bizarre, though.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

elelegido said:


> Who knows. That kind of raging is quite bizarre, though.


I’m no expert, but I did have an Incel passenger a few days ago. He wasn’t that angry, but he seemed to have hostilities towards all women, said they were all gold diggers etc. They only wanted him for his money, which I assumed he didn’t have a ton of, since he lived in an apartment in Freehold NJ.

And again while I’m no expert I did once sleep at a Holiday Inn lol.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> Why so angry my dude. You claim you make more that white collar office workers. Clearly you’re making thousands a week, so why so angry. Seriously we all know you’re GH corporate. I’m sending them a screenshot of you calling me a dumbass. I’d like to to know they they have one angry employee in their hands.
> 
> A simple cure for your anger is to get laid. Works every time. If you lack the skills to get a woman into bed, go online to Craigslist, theres plenty of action there, and since you’re making serious bank, you can well afford it.


No angry, some dude here to discriminate gigs jobs are low end, low skill, low educated employment, they look different to other people who are working hard to make a living, they complimented white collars over other labor’s. That part pissed me off.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> If you’re really not a troll or corporate, you’ll never make more than an office employee. You may not have to kiss a bosses ass, but you better kiss your customers ass, if you want them to continue being a customer. There a future in all white collar jobs, they are actually called careers. That entry level office worker will be making 5-50x more than a rideshare or delivery driver in 5 years. You will be making the same if not less. Tips will stay the same, the more ants that sign up, GH and the others will lower the rates, and not give a shit what you think.
> 
> In all seriousness, youre a troll living in your moms basement, most likely a 25-30 year old virgin. Take my previous advice, ask your mom for some money, and hit up Craigslist, all you have to do is look up massage, because that’s not what you’ll actually get. Don’t forget condoms.


Hey, dumb ***** piece of shit, let’s wire $10K to salvation army’s account how is? Or let’s go to a bank together, take $10K cash out, burn it on the street, let’s do it together, whoever can’t do it, he’s ***** *****. Little ******


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> If you’re really not a troll or corporate, you’ll never make more than an office employee. You may not have to kiss a bosses ass, but you better kiss your customers ass, if you want them to continue being a customer. There a future in all white collar jobs, they are actually called careers. That entry level office worker will be making 5-50x more than a rideshare or delivery driver in 5 years. You will be making the same if not less. Tips will stay the same, the more ants that sign up, GH and the others will lower the rates, and not give a shit what you think.
> 
> In all seriousness, youre a troll living in your moms basement, most likely a 25-30 year old virgin. Take my previous advice, ask your mom for some money, and hit up Craigslist, all you have to do is look up massage, because that’s not what you’ll actually get. Don’t forget condoms.


Hum, let me see, you are like gigolo living? You kiss sugar mommy’s ass for a living? You need to suck women’s toes for a living? You need that tie and suit so you can show some superiority to others? Hum.. I believe you are a ties and suits sucker, at the end of the day, get yelled by that fat lady then shop a bra for her after she pays for your diner. Hum, confirmed.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

jjminor82 said:


> I, on occasion, accept the double and cancel the low-paying order in order to keep the decent order and have a chance for another order coming in that is better paying. This works good when it is busy. But then you have to watch a completion percentage which sucks.


My acceptance rate is 35% with DD, they don’t care, I don’t care, they will keep pinging you. As long as your rating over 4.2


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> If you’re really not a troll or corporate, you’ll never make more than an office employee. You may not have to kiss a bosses ass, but you better kiss your customers ass, if you want them to continue being a customer. There a future in all white collar jobs, they are actually called careers. That entry level office worker will be making 5-50x more than a rideshare or delivery driver in 5 years. You will be making the same if not less. Tips will stay the same, the more ants that sign up, GH and the others will lower the rates, and not give a shit what you think.
> 
> In all seriousness, youre a troll living in your moms basement, most likely a 25-30 year old virgin. Take my previous advice, ask your mom for some money, and hit up Craigslist, all you have to do is look up massage, because that’s not what you’ll actually get. Don’t forget condoms.


Everything has purposes, Elon Musk and Bill Gates won’t say they own the world. Why look down and discriminate against gigs workers? Why sarcastically saying they are low-end low educated with little brain cells jobs? I used to own a restaurant, a MD degree holder work as delivery driver in my shop, just to pay upcoming student loan.


----------



## NJKing (Dec 4, 2018)

You slave can keep that hot bag! 
Meanwhile I am going to make real money.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> My acceptance rate is 35% with DD, they don’t care, I don’t care, they will keep pinging you. As long as your rating over 4.2


Nothing worse than an ant that thinks he’s not only better than other ants, but better than highly successful white collar worker. Truth is this is a low skilled, low educated gig. Anyone can driver for rideshare, it’s really that easy a job so to.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Get the F out of here low ball white collar clown, you think your office jerk job is more cleaner than others? I’m telling you my cousin who’s car mechanics makes 200K/yr and his boss kiss his ass, my friend who a HVAC have better future than your dumb non-skill office white collar garbage. My friend who used to drive yellow cab in NYC made 300K/yr. The most important thing is, they don’t have to be like you, kiss your boss ass, give nice BJ to your felt female supervisor. Office clowns have no future but just look like high-end tie and suits walking on the street. How many of these clowns get success like Tim Cook and Satya Nadella? Most of them work in the corporate for 30 years, never get promoted but just little inflation rate salary increases. Dumb Ass office white collar clowns, you have lost DIY skills while you want to keep your dumb ass hands clean, you don’t even know replacing a house window, change your car oil, pave your driveway, shop tools for daily house maintenance, but paying people to do that. Day time white collars nice look and shoes, night time white collars nowhere to cook and hate bosses. Haha


I never said anything about white collar jobs. You were the one whining on about it. Let me guess you been fired from all your white collared jobs. Also where did I once say anything bad about skilled blue collared labor jobs? Show me where I ever said anything bad about it. One thing though if you friends are making such great money as mechanics and hvac guys, why aren't you doing it? Right now the skilled blue collar jobs are everywhere and lots of people are going to either trade schools and paid internships. Why don't you do it? Let me guess you are unemployable degenerate trash that can't hold either a blue collar or white collar job so all you are capable of is delivery food to houses and whinging on uberpeople about the low pay.


----------



## Highland Potato Lord (May 8, 2019)

Cabbage19901 said:


> Everything has purposes, Elon Musk and Bill Gates won’t say they own the world. Why look down and discriminate against gigs workers? Why sarcastically saying they are low-end low educated with little brain cells jobs? I used to own a restaurant, a MD degree holder work as delivery driver in my shop, just to pay upcoming student loan.


Used to own a restaurant and now promoted yourself to delivery boy. What is the next promotion, living under an overpass?


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> I never said anything about white collar jobs. You were the one whining on about it. Let me guess you been fired from all your white collared jobs. Also where did I once say anything bad about skilled blue collared labor jobs? Show me where I ever said anything bad about it. One thing though if you friends are making such great money as mechanics and hvac guys, why aren't you doing it? Right now the skilled blue collar jobs are everywhere and lots of people are going to either trade schools and paid internships. Why don't you do it? Let me guess you are unemployable degenerate trash that can't hold either a blue collar or white collar job so all you are capable of is delivery food to houses and whinging on uberpeople about the low pay.


You mailed it.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Used to own a restaurant and now promoted yourself to delivery boy. What is the next promotion, living under an overpass?


Also nailed it.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Used to own a restaurant and now promoted yourself to delivery boy. What is the next promotion, living under an overpass?


Hey, ********, I guess you never seem a $10M CEO wearing a T shirt and jean bought from old navy, dumbass shitheag.


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

ScoobyDooFan said:


> You mailed it.


DooFan my ass, do I have to tell you what my investment pro folio is? I bought TSLA at $280 before 5/1 split, I bought NIO when it was $3.8. I’m doing this DD or DH as a side hustle, to keep my brain active. Get the F out of here white collar clowns. Keep offering nice head job to your female supervisor, keep kiss your executives ass and lick their shoes for having your job. Dumbass naive shithead white collars


----------



## Cabbage19901 (Dec 28, 2021)

Highland Potato Lord said:


> Used to own a restaurant and now promoted yourself to delivery boy. What is the next promotion, living under an overpass?


Hey,dumbass white collar shithead, I ain’t kiss customers ass, I left the food out their doors, not even say a “thank you”, stop yelling at me or I will throw your food to trash, I say the same thing to the restaurant wonders, don’t talk to me line I work for you yo uFong dumbashit, u want to give me order or not? Dumbass F.” So happy after saying this. Do the same thing to your supervisor you fing dumbass white collar shots.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

Cabbage19901 said:


> DooFan my ass, do I have to tell you what my investment pro folio is? I bought TSLA at $280 before 5/1 split, I bought NIO when it was $3.8. I’m doing this DD or DH as a side hustle, to keep my brain active. Get the F out of here white collar clowns. Keep offering nice head job to your female supervisor, keep kiss your executives ass and lick their shoes for having your job. Dumbass naive shithead white collars


‘You’re full of shit. You live in your mom’s basemen, play vide games when you’re not here, and make a few bucks delivering food for Hot Pocket money. You’ve never been laid, because even a working girl wouldn’t work with you, because most likely you’re creepy, and they would fear you. Seems to me you had a white collar job, lost it due to incompetence and you’re bitter and angry.

You‘re also jealous of the fact that all of us here are not virgins.


----------



## JT_Rideshare (Oct 2, 2019)

jaxbeachrides said:


> There's a reason people work "real" jobs. Opportunity for advancement and raises, instead of pay always going down. Retirement, 401k/pension. Paid days off. Insurance, job security.
> 
> Making $117 over a couple dinner shifts while the 9-5 people are on their way home is just as laughable to them as it is for us to mock a day job.


Covid put a huge dent in that. I thought I had job security until Covid took out like 80% of my previous employer workforce. 
With inflation these days, pay is relatively shrinking as well.
Money is money. Get it any legal way you can.


----------



## ScoobyDooFan (Oct 25, 2021)

JT_Rideshare said:


> Covid put a huge dent in that. I thought I had job security until Covid took out like 80% of my previous employer workforce.
> With inflation these days, pay is relatively shrinking as well.
> Money is money. Get it any legal way you can.


Covid also took out all of my former company’s employees, I think they laid off 95%. It was a black car company that was mostly corporate business travelers. That all stopped with Covid, and still hasn’t fully returned


----------

